# Chloe had a vaccine reaction :(



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Took Chloe for her 2nd puppy shot (1st since I've had her) which I was pretty worried about because Axle has terrible vaccine reactions (won't get out of bed for 12 hrs even to eat, drink or pee, screams when touched).

Vet said we should spare her the anti-histimine shot before we know she has a problem as it's an extra needle, but keep a close eye on her.

My poor baby screamed the place down when she had her vaccination and took herself to bed as soon as we got home. I checked in on her every 15 mins and about 1.5 hours after her vaccination her little face blew up like a balloon 

We rushed her straight back to the vets and they saw us immediately. Poor baby had to have 2 more shots, an anti-histamine and an anti-inflammatory, she was so upset she peed all over me with each shot. Had a chat with the vet about titering both her and Axle and she thinks it's a good idea after they have their 12 month booster. It's $180 each dog but it only has to be done every 3 years so I don't mind.

Baby girl was on the mend 4 hours later and was back to her pretty little self the next morning. She had a big fuss made over her and got lots of cuddles. Her grandma (who has a particular soft spot for this little girl) even drove 1.5 hrs to come and give her some extra attention which was most appreciated.

Here are some pics:

Chloe with her swollen face









Next morning back to normal


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, poor little baby. So glad she's back to normal. How very scary.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is so scary, glad she is better.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I hate vaccines for this reason my ninja has it horrible I don't vaccinate him anymore an my city doesn't ask for Titers.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chihuahasloveme: I think i'm going to do the titers just for my peace of mind. I live right across the road from a dog park where we go almost every day (Chloe stays in my hoodie at this stage) so there's too much risk of comming into contact with unvaccinated dogs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I might check around on titer pricing, too...some vets charge wayyyy more than others. Our old vet quoted me $299 for a rabies titer...it's $45 at another vet in our town.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

An all to familiar sight. We've been through this a couple times...no fun!! I'm glad she recovered quickly & glad you'll be titering. Vac reactions seem to be getting more & more common.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

What is titering, and is this really common in chis? I don't know much about them, and kinda worries me about how Cricket will react. I'm really glad Chloe feels better. All bright eyed.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not sure if its just the tiny ones that have the bad reactions...but my little Lola( little over 4 pounds ) has had them just as bad where she refuses food and water for up to 24 hrs afterwards and screams in pain as well...I have an 8 pound chi and he never seems to be bothered by his shots ..however he is epileptic..So this year I decided to go with titers as well...they have both had all their shots UTD and are both 4..So after reading about titers...I think thats the way to go with my chi's....some reviews of titers show dogs vaccinated against rabies still have suffcient antibodies even 7 yrs later..

Oh and that pic of your little one is heartbreaking...glad she recovered


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, poor thing. Holly did the same when she got her vaccinations. Who knew a little dog was capable of screaming so loud? 

I'm glad your baby's doing better now.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

My vet didn't even know what a titer test was when I asked about it, not that I'd heard of it either in the UK, when he looked it up he said he would do a test on LeStat and then changed his ind saying it wasn't worth it as KeStat had not had any vaccinations and seemed fine anyway.

LeStat has a similar reaction to his womrers and flea treatment as a tiny puppy, 350grms at 8 weeks old, he ended up in hospital for 5 days on life support. This is why he's never been vaccinated.


----------

